# Victoria's Secret kann nicht auf Kate Upton verzichten



## beachkini (29 Mai 2013)

*Sie sollte nie wieder gebucht werden - jetzt wurde Kate Upton doch für den Katalog von Victoria's Secret angefragt. Dabei hatte Chef-Stylistin Sophie Neophitou noch über Upton hergezogen. *

Ein Weg zurück zu Victoria's Secret schien für sie ausgeschlossen. Jetzt ist Kate Upton trotz ihrer für Models untypischen Kurven doch wieder beim Dessous-Label an Bord. Die Blondine, die allerorts für ihren natürlichen Look gelobt wird, hat sich für den neuen Katalog des Unterwäsche-Riesen ablichten lassen.

Dabei schien die 20-Jährige einen denkbar schlechten Stand bei Victoria's Secret zu haben. Vor allem Stylistin Sophie Neophitou, welche die jährliche Show des Unternehmens in New York castet, sprach sich einst mehr als deutlich gegen sie aus. "Wir würden Upton niemals verwenden. Sie ist wie eins der Mädchen von Seite 3", zog Neophitou mit Bezug auf die vielbeschworene Schmuddelseite der britischen Boulevard-Blätter über Upton her.
Einzige Zusammenarbeit bislang in 2011

Weiter zitiert die "Vogue" Neophitou aus der "New York Times": "Sie ist wie eine Fußballer-Frau, mit dem zu blonden Haar und dieser Art von Gesicht, das sich jeder mit genug Geld kaufen könnte." Harte Worte der Verantwortlichen und ein vermeintliches Todesurteil für weitere Victoria's-Secret-Ambitionen der Amerikanerin.

Doch weit gefehlt - offenbar scheint an der 20-Jährigen kein Weg vorbei zu führen. Drei "Vogue"-Cover, Kampagnen für "Guess" und "Accessorize" und den Hauptgewinn, ein Bademoden-Cover für die "Sports Illustrated", sammelte die Schöne in ihrer spät durchgestarteten Karriere.

Ihren ersten und einzigen Job für Victoria's Secret absolvierte Upton 2011. Damals präsentierte sie Dessous und Schlafmode. Nun kehrt sie also zum Label zurück, was noch lange kein Engagement bei der prestigeträchtigen Victoria's-Secret-Show bedeuten muss. Die Rückkehr kann aber trotzdem als Überraschung verbucht werden. (stern.de)


----------



## Spritdealer (29 Mai 2013)

Sie ist eines der schönsten Models überhaupt, abolut unverständlich was einige Idioten da von sich geben


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2013)

die News gefallen mir, wenn sie wirklich für die Show gebucht werden sollte, können die anderen alle einpacken, weil solche Kurven in den VS-Sachen, dat will man sehen, nicht die Hungerhaken Candice, Erin etc. (nicht böse nehmen für die Fans der Damen - für mich sind das teilweise nur Hungerhaken)


----------



## redbeard (30 Mai 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> die News gefallen mir, wenn sie wirklich für die Show gebucht werden sollte, können die anderen alle einpacken, weil solche Kurven in den VS-Sachen, dat will man sehen, nicht die Hungerhaken Candice, Erin etc. (nicht böse nehmen für die Fans der Damen - für mich sind das teilweise nur Hungerhaken)



Das unterschreib ich wie es da steht.  Und wieso muss man sich denn auch auf einen Frauentyp festlegen? Das kann beides sehr hübsch sein. Aber Kate nur wegen ihrer Kurven und weil sie blond ist in die Schmuddelecke zu stellen ist echt daneben. Ich würd so feiern, wenn sie bei der Show mitläuft!


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2013)

*Da wird Kate wohl ordentlich ihre Gage erhöht haben, bevor sie bei VS unterschrieben hat. Nach solchen Frechheiten.*


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Mai 2013)

Kate ist eine absolut beliebte und begehrte Sexbombe und das weckt natürlich den Neid. Ganz besonders in der Weiberwelt!

Kate soll bleiben wie sie ist denn dann macht sie definitiv keinen Fehler!


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

yeah, i m so excited


----------

